

Hiring Jr. Talent On Demand - LynxsySays
https://lynxsy.com

======
nydrewreynolds
Saw this team at Techstars Demo Day. Really excited to see what the future has
in store for them.

~~~
LynxsySays
Thank you for the support nydrewreynolds!!! We loved our experience in
Techstars and are sad it is over. We are now looking towards building our
features our users want and becoming the easiest way to hire.

